# New Captain America Trailer - Tool fans rejoice! Movie looks good too....



## tjrlogan (Jun 24, 2011)

Just saw this link to the new Captain America trailer. Listen carefully to the background music for a great surprise...

Ain't It Cool News: The best in movie, TV, DVD, and comic book news.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks better than I thought.

What's the song? It sounded decent.


----------



## tjrlogan (Jun 24, 2011)

"Forty Six & 2" from the Aenima album


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jun 24, 2011)

Fuck! New trailer is AWESOME. I was excited before, but now I can't wait! 

If you listen, you hear Stark is mentioned.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 24, 2011)

Don't recognize the song, but the movie I must say, does not have me terribly intrigued based on the trailer.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 24, 2011)

This looks really awesome. 



OrsusMetal said:


> Fuck! New trailer is AWESOME. I was excited before, but now I can't wait!
> 
> If you listen, you hear Stark is mentioned.


 
Presumably Tony Stark's father.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks awesome.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jun 24, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> This looks really awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Presumably Tony Stark's father.



Yeah, it definitely wouldn't be Tony. I was hoping he would be in this since they had the shield in Howard's stuff in the scene in Iron Man 2 where Coulson asks Tony if he knew what the shield was.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 25, 2011)

46 AND 2 ARE JUST AHEAD OF MEEE!


----------



## Behaving_badly (Jun 25, 2011)

wow this actually looks very promising I was a bit skeptical...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 26, 2011)

Even disregarding the "cram all the cool stuff into 2 minutes" approach to trailers I'll probably go see this when it arrives at the flicks


----------

